# Unsure which environment to set up.



## Penguino (May 18, 2012)

I searched Google and I paid extra attention to this thread in particular:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21319

However I'd also like the opinion of current FreeBSD users on here that are not dated. Last time I installed FreeBSD I used XFCE. There was a problem immediately after starting Xorg it was something to do with the local host but I fixed it with a Google search and editing a configuration file. It worked fine after that point.

I have just Installed FreeBSD on the laptop, I will install it on this desktop tomorrow or the day after alongside Debian which is what I'm using right now as I type this thread. I erased Debian Squeeze, Debian Testing and I think Windows 7 was actually on the laptop aswell. I then installed FreeBSD with 90GB of space and left 150GB+ in case I was to install Arch later, which is most likely. Figured I wouldn't need much space on FreeBSD due to my preferences, I don't really plan on installing much on it. I haven't actually done anything yet on the FreeBSD installation apart from changing the default mirror to the UK ftp mirror and installing Xorg. Anything I should be aware of or anything I should do before moving on? I'm more than new to FreeBSD, I'm a noob on FreeBSD. I figured I'd install the environment suggested from you guys and then install conky and standard applications.

What do you guys think of Icewm and dwm? I like the look of dwm but is dwm hard to configure? Thanks in advance. This is my first post, I hope I enjoy my stay here.

Sexy? This isn't mine btw.


Spoiler


----------

